# Youtube sucks now?



## Sulfide (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes it does. That was retorical. Since a few months ago "copyrighted" material has been deleted, with 30,000 videos and accounts. Now I find myself visiting that site less and less. I stop going there after the song HEADSTRONG by Trapt, was deleted, and the Movie intro to LORD OF WAR was given a new soundtrack.

Honestly, I want you opinions on the Copyright debate with you tube. Personnaly I think Youtube should grow a sack and fight. If it wasnt for you tube I never would have heard many many songs I never even knew existed. So, Youtube actually influences the Music Companies in a positive way by advertising their music. I never would have bought a certain album if I didnt here a few songs on it on youtube.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 22, 2009)

in addition, they are ranked in the top ten Server outages. Its quite unreliable at times.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 22, 2009)

google is a dick, youtube will be dead soon, their trying so hard aswell with their product placement in films and such


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 22, 2009)

If you put a message in the info stating who the copyright belongs to etc then it doesn't get deleted. Simple.

I hardly use YouTube anyway to be honest.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 22, 2009)

True, But I used to use you tube every day to listen to music, I have several playlists. I prefer it over Playlist.com, well, because they have videos. But like mrredfox stated, youtube will die soon. And I hope it either does, or fights back. Not freakin delete every damn song made by a real artist


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 22, 2009)

I cant understand why google cant be more layed back, seriously if i owned youtube i wouldent give a flying fuck what people put on it...


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 22, 2009)

You would if you were getting sued though =/


----------



## alaskawolf (Jan 22, 2009)

they removed a few of my videos


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 22, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> I cant understand why google cant be more layed back, seriously if i owned youtube i wouldent give a flying fuck what people put on it...


 
Me too. Like I said, they need to "grow a sack" and fight. They're killing their users. The copyright is the only reason why they are so damn big and so damn strong. I guess Record companies are their Kryptonite.

Lately I have been working on some ASCII art saying youtube sucks etc, and maybe it will take off and spread everywhere so youtube gets the IDea we want our shit back.


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Jan 22, 2009)

I am displeased with them because youtube is my only chance of finding certain songs since the albums that contain them do not come to the U.S.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 22, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> You would if you were getting sued though =/



This is why youtube enforces copyright. Thank you.

It sucks because it's enforcing copyright? Sucks huh...piracy for entertainment is such a fickle bitch isn't it? XD

I think those creators have a right to fight, people were posting content that was not free, someone torrented someone else's work and posted it up. That's not cool.

I believe people forgot about the "YOU" in Youtube, it was "Broadcast YOURself" which is supposed to be about user created content, it's not supposed to be for lazy people who can't buy a dvd or mp3 of a commercial song he/she likes.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 22, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> This is why youtube enforces copyright. Thank you.
> 
> It sucks because it's enforcing copyright? Sucks huh...piracy for entertainment is such a fickle bitch isn't it? XD
> 
> ...


 yes it does suck for that. You do relize they are deleting more then just songs right? How would you like to watch you favorite show without the original soundtrack, and have it replaced with something emo?


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 22, 2009)

BTW here is what I started, its not much, but lets see what you think, ASCII art.
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg93/Juggalo_rolla/Furry%20Fandom/untitled.jpg?t=1232673994


----------



## Roland (Jan 22, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> I cant understand why google cant be more layed back, seriously if i owned youtube i wouldent give a flying fuck what people put on it...



Thank God you don't. 

YouTube is a big company; as a big company, they have certain things to deal with.  The mentally retarded bigots that say "fight back" or "they shouldn't care" have no fucking clue about what goes on in a business world.  Take it from your local grocery bagger or burger flipper to know a thing or two about *legalities* or *huge ass fines and fees for copyright infringement.*

YouTube is not going to crash and burn because people can't make music videos using copyrighted music Linkin Park, played to copyrighted videos Naruto and Bleach.  They have tremendous advertising power and are powered by fucking *GOOGLE.*

Get a grip on reality, folks.  YouTube's not going anywhere just because they're finally taking action against pirated, copyrighted content.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 22, 2009)

Roland said:


> Thank God you don't.
> 
> YouTube is a big company; as a big company, they have certain things to deal with. The mentally retarded bigots that say "fight back" or "they shouldn't care" have no fucking clue about what goes on in a business world. Take it from your local grocery bagger or burger flipper to know a thing or two about *legalities* or *huge ass fines and fees for copyright infringement.*
> 
> ...


 
dude, its called a lawyer. Big cases have been one before.


----------



## Roland (Jan 22, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> dude, its called a lawyer. Big cases have been one before.



Let's recap: Google against... the world of music.  Good luck, Buddy.  

Let's not discuss the amount of money that would be lost to the judicial system, shall we?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 22, 2009)

Copyrights are copyWRONG

Fuck the RIAA

Fuck Viacom

Fuck Google

Fuck the world


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 22, 2009)

OMG LORD BROWN YOU SPEAk  I MIND

ALSO IF SOFTWARES COST MORE THAN MY FUCKIN RENT FOR HALF A YEAR I AINT PAYING FOR IT, FUCK YOU

IF YOU DONT LIKE IT, FUCK YOU ALSO


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 22, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> OMG LORD BROWN YOU SPEAk  I MIND
> 
> ALSO IF SOFTWARES COST MORE THAN MY FUCKIN RENT FOR HALF A YEAR I AINT PAYING FOR IT, FUCK YOU
> 
> IF YOU DONT LIKE IT, FUCK YOU ALSO



Sing it, man.

You speak da truff


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 22, 2009)

i cant spell


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 22, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> i cant spell



But you know your stuff.

That's the reason YouTube is essential to America

SOME of us don't have the luxury of affording the exorbitant price tags of compact disks, even today.

That is why we need AMVs and sundry other things to KEEP THE MUSIC ALIVE


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 22, 2009)

it kinda angers me in a way because they put like jazz and motzart on some of the copyrighted stuff

almost like they're mocking us...but anyways yes i agree it is very annoying having looked up one of your favorite songs and having to listen to the complete opposite


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 22, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> But you know your stuff.
> 
> That's the reason YouTube is essential to America
> 
> ...



Thing is I when I started post secondary I went in with this attituder (one of many that I would later reevaluate) similar to that of most people who are against pirating. But then I see all these kids who've had damn near everything handed t othem from birth with binders pon binders cho0ck full of CDs DVDs games programs you name it.

They all had more money than me, sure, but not enough that they would've been able to afford all the software they needed, even with discounts. renting movies when you have a life is almost always accompanied by late fees, or failing that harrassing phone calls for you to bring it back RIGHT THE FUCK NOW. CDs arent as portable as MP3s. Again if you have a life, there's prolly ganes out there you always meant to play but just never got around to it - and now they don''t even make the system its on anymore.

all these fucking assholes (yes, as in you forumgoers) running off at the mouth about how fucking wrong i am for taking one or two programs JUST SO I CAN GET A FUCKING DECENT JOB SOMEDAY MAYBE, you are gaining NOTHING by being so irrevocably on a corporations dick. But they gain from having you so unflinchingly devoted to the religion ideology they've helped to create for you.

Where's their PERSONAL RESPONSIBILOITY to either come out with something that can't be duplicated or some incentive not to aside from "OR WE'LL SUE!"


----------



## Roland (Jan 22, 2009)

I pirate music in bunches via bittorrent.  I'm not heart-broken that YouTube is taking down their copyrighted music.  Not one bit.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 22, 2009)

Roland said:


> I pirate music in bunches via bittorrent.  I'm not heart-broken that YouTube is taking down their copyrighted music.  Not one bit.



I'm reporting you to the FBI

Expect to have them show up by the end of this week


----------



## Roland (Jan 22, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I'm reporting you to the FBI
> 
> Expect to have them show up by the end of this week



Maybe if I lived in the states.  

Good try, though.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 22, 2009)

Roland said:


> Maybe if I lived in the states.
> 
> Good try, though.



Reported to Interpol



Have a nice day.


----------



## Azure (Jan 22, 2009)

So basically the OP is retarded.  Because I like Youtube.  And who the fuck uses it as a music player.  Catch up with the times yo, BitTorrent that shit.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 22, 2009)

LemurBoi said:


> So basically the OP is retarded.  Because I like Youtube.  And who the fuck uses it as a music player.  Catch up with the times yo, BitTorrent that shit.



Sometimes you don't want to wait.


Why do you have to be so negative


Light some incense and take a long bath, man....


Embrace your inner peace


----------



## pheonix (Jan 23, 2009)

I never visit youtube anymore anyway, this just makes me want to not visit there as little as I do.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 23, 2009)

I dunno, I find a lot of fun speed paintings on there that are cool to watch. 

Plus this little guy amuses me to no end...so hopeless but he doesn't give up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNM25DZSEJ0&feature=channel_page

PS audio bitrates on youtube are pretty craptacular.


----------



## yak (Jan 23, 2009)

If it sucks, don't use it.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jan 23, 2009)

I found alot of stuff that would get removed on YouTude on Google Video, actually. I think they WANT to kill YouTube. Yahoo Video, DailyMotion, and a few others don't seem to care and "copyright" to the standards YouTude is now holding.

I remember last year (or before that) i heard Brittany Spears really sucks at the Mtv Music Awards. I searched it on YouTube and videos where removed due to Copyright laws. I searched Yahoo videos and found it with clips of shows talking about it ,as well. I searched Google Video ,and found it as well.

It YouTude goes down ,and least we have other things.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 24, 2009)

I am only saying since Google took it over, They suck more and more.

Should we stop creating radio stations because the music is copyrighted?
Should Music stop being played in Elevators? Superstores and Coffee Shops? Stand and Fight....


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 24, 2009)

Again, youtube was a video service for *your* stuff. So this argument isn't even making sense how they suck. If you're just posting copyrighted commercial material, how is that from "you"?

You just may as well call it ....TV...or Radio....


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 24, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Again, youtube was a video service for *your* stuff. So this argument isn't even making sense how they suck. If you're just posting copyrighted commercial material, how is that from "you"?
> 
> You just may as well call it ....TV...or Radio....


 
...but since their  founding youtube has been more then that. For instance, if i want to see the intro to the movie LORD OF WAR, i type it and its there. HAHAHA thats funny yeah yeah, and you go about your buisness. Then maybee you want to see the Janet Jackson scene from the superbowl a few years ago. Its there. None of that is from you. Yet its highly searched and veiwed. Now Youtube is screwing with that.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 24, 2009)

If you can't afford it, you don't get it, simple as that. Cry all you want about how now you can't watch TV shows and listen to music over Youtube, but when the original creators get nothing out of it, you're shooting yourself in the foot. These things take time and money to make, and without any return on that, they just don't get made.

Long story short is, Youtube has the right to avoid getting blown off the face of the earth by an RIAA legal strike force. Youtube isn't yours. It's a private company that's very much bound by the law, and it's repeatedly attempted to defend its users in the past. However, when was the last time you were asked to pay for the content you see on Youtube? Did you bitch when advertisements were added?

It's not cheap to run a site like that, and the sheer amount of bandwidth and storage capacity they need is mind-boggling. If they aren't making money on subscriptions or anything like that, and are making very little money by comparison with advertising, they can't afford to take an RIAA buttraping, and they have the right to avoid it.

So if you can't afford to buy (x song) in a legitimate way (like iTunes), then you either go break the law on your own time and stop bitching about how it's not free "anymore" or buy it yourself. If you can't afford to buy a piece of software because it costs "more than your monthly rent", then you either go break the law on your own time and stop bitching or don't use it.



> Not freakin delete every damn song made by a real artist


Yes, but if the "real artists" are posting it, then it's totally legit and they don't delete that. What they're deleting is what Cousin Timmy decided sounded cool and uploaded for no reason other than to get props for doing it.



> Lately I have been working on some ASCII art saying youtube sucks etc, and maybe it will take off and spread everywhere so youtube gets the IDea we want our shit back.


But it's not "our" shit, nor is it "your" shit, unless you created it. You have no right to complain here.



> Should we stop creating radio stations because the music is copyrighted?


Radio stations pay royalties to the labels that provide the music that they play, and are supported by (massively expensive) advertisements.



> Should Music stop being played in Elevators? Superstores and Coffee Shops? Stand and Fight....


Music played in these places is often called "royalty free" music, which you can generally purchase for a significantly greater chunk of change than a normal CD, but offers you the legal authority to use it as you please. This is what elevators, superstores, and coffee shops play, unless they're playing the radio.

There is no "stand up and fight" here. None of those things are free, and neither should they be. I will be one of the first to stand up and say that the MAFIAA can kiss my ass, but only because the artists under their wing receive very little of what profit is made on their albums. The only thing worse is when they receive NO money for their work.

I'll admit - I'm a hypocrite. I download music, too; However, it tends to be music that I can't get here (or OST's for video games I own). I'd gladly shell out money for the genuine article, support the artist, get a lossless hard-copy (and I'd do it for the OST's too if I didn't have to import them). And I'd suggest you do it, too, if you like what you hear.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 24, 2009)

Nope, sorry. I don't think YouTube sucks.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 27, 2009)

UGH ok you got me. Youtube doesn't really suck. But I still think they shouldn't start removing any content from it at all. I am not the only one who thinks that. The First to thread it, but not to think it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 27, 2009)

STOP YOUTUBE FROM BANNING ANIME


"We, the users opf youtube and fans of anime have had ENOUGH. THIS OPRESSION HAS GONE FAR TO LONG!!!

STOP YOUTUBE FROM DELETING ANIME. EVERY NIGHT AT 10 PM THEY SEARCH AND DESTROY AMV'S (AIME MUSIC VIDEOS) NARUTO AND CLIPS FROM ANIMES. 

We as the fans and creators behind these works have to rise up and FIGHT. "


----------



## Masakuni (Jan 27, 2009)

Instead of complaining that Youtube pulled your favorite song from its airwaves, why don't you, you know, actually buy the album, or even pay the dollar or however much it is to listen to an MP3 of it?

Some of your favorite bands, believe it or not, don't really make a living off of their music alone. They may have day jobs just as crappy as yours, and thus have to take their free time to make the music you enjoy so much. Even if they are making a living, why deny them a paycheck just because they happen to have a cool job?

Also, the "I don't have enough money but I want it anyway" mantra is silly, unless you're in serious need for a certain medicine. Most people don't have the money for the things they want, but they don't go around looting everything in sight, right?


----------



## Roland (Jan 27, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> UGH ok you got me. Youtube doesn't really suck. But I still think they shouldn't start removing any content from it at all. I am not the only one who thinks that. The First to thread it, but not to think it.



...What you -want- and what the -law- requires are not the same thing.  Get over it and either download or buy the album (legally).


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't care that Youtube is enforcing copyright. I do care however when my video gets muted for containing a REALLY obscure song for FIFTEEN seconds while other videos with 10,000+ views WITH THE SAME SONG AS IT'S SOLE CONTENT still get to keep their's.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 29, 2009)

Mr. Goblet said:


> I don't care that Youtube is enforcing copyright. I do care however when my video gets muted for containing a REALLY obscure song for FIFTEEN seconds while other videos with 10,000+ views WITH THE SAME SONG AS IT'S SOLE CONTENT still get to keep their's.



how obscure was said song?


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 1, 2009)

Roland said:


> ...What you -want- and what the -law- requires are not the same thing. Get over it and either download or buy the album (legally).


 
derp. of coarse. But having youtube pull the videos isn't stopping anything. Just causing me to download more torrents. With thousands of others. Because a multi million dollar artist doesnt deserve my cash. I have mouths to feed.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 1, 2009)

Youtube sucks because now I cannot view half my favorites.

I hope they all get AIDS and die.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 1, 2009)

Srly, i dont care about this new policy, its their problems, i only go youtube to check stupid video XD or airsoft video, wich i doubt any of them being removed!


----------



## LimeyKat (Feb 2, 2009)

I saw a home video with popular artist track on youtube two nights ago, and it had the option to buy the song on itunes right underneath the video instead of muting the audio track, and I thought that was pretty awesome. I actually hope they take to doing that more than the muting.


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 3, 2009)

I said yes, but I say both yes and NO at the same time if possible... It still has some GREAT points but then they go and ban the ever living (self censored) out of EVERYTHING now for whatever reason they can come up with. Always the good vids too.


----------



## protocollie (Feb 3, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> Me too. Like I said, they need to "grow a sack" and fight. They're killing their users.



lolol i am from the internet CLEARLY i know everything.

ffs this is dumb. 

they get sued. they'll go out of business if they don't remove copyrighted material. where have you been? do you remember the last site that 'fought?' Well, the last several. Napster comes to mind. Where are they again?

Oh, right, completely fucked.

It's still completely free, high-bandwidth video hosting so sit down and stop whining. What I'm seeing from here is "I'm too cheap to support musicians so I'm not going to pay, and I'm going to bitch and whine when they crack down on me trying to do so!" You can justify all you want to yourself that you're part of some big revolution to free music, but no. Being a recording artist is a job, too. The music belongs to them. Anyone who's making millions of dollars is big enough to release a CD for free as a 'donation' to the music world, but they choose not to because they want the money for their efforts. When you listen to and enjoy their music without paying them for it, you're stealing. Simple as that. You can't just go on a tirade because people who own the copyrights on this material want to protect their investments.

Yeah, what they're doing might suck, but they OWN the music. The whole 'the idea of a copyright is BS' thing is crap. When (if) you're one day the owner of copyrightable IP, you'll understand.


----------



## Roland (Feb 3, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> derp. of coarse. But having youtube pull the videos isn't stopping anything. Just causing me to download more torrents. With thousands of others. Because a multi million dollar artist doesnt deserve my cash. I have mouths to feed.



Nice excuse.  

Me? I'm just far too cheap.  

And YouTube pulling videos is stopping something; stopping them from getting pile-driven into the mother-fucking ground.  I'd like to see you "fight" copyrights by hosting a site solely for the purpose of copyrighted music and then find out what happens when you refuse to take down your content.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 3, 2009)

Roland said:


> Nice excuse.
> 
> Me? I'm just far too cheap.
> 
> And YouTube pulling videos is stopping something; stopping them from getting pile-driven into the mother-fucking ground.  I'd like to see you "fight" copyrights by hosting a site solely for the purpose of copyrighted music and then find out what happens when you refuse to take down your content.



The user feels far too entitled to understand that.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 3, 2009)

Nobody watches videos about people on YouTube. If I wanted to see a video about a fat emo bitch complaining about Evanescence, I wouldn't watch any kind of video.

I'd come here.


----------



## Roland (Feb 3, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Nobody watches videos about people on YouTube. If I wanted to see a video about a fat emo bitch complaining about Evanescence, I wouldn't watch any kind of video.
> 
> I'd come here.



You're going to YouTube for the wrong reasons. 

All of you.

If all you do is go to YouTube to listen to copyrighted music, you should set fire to your router right now.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 3, 2009)

YouTube sucks not enough vids of Slavs jumping off of highrises



That's why I LiveLeak


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 3, 2009)

Roland said:


> You're going to YouTube for the wrong reasons.
> 
> All of you.
> 
> If all you do is go to YouTube to listen to copyrighted music, you should set fire to your router right now.



I watch it for Speedpainting vids. There's some cool ones out there.

http://www.youtube.com/user/digitalbobert

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlgtLXhwJSM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfcH7hlaln8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYYSxZZzgjc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck38ImQ8DLY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRfPAnwBRI8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3hDrs8IBjk

Ian McCaig is pretty cool too.


----------



## Roland (Feb 3, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> I watch it for Speedpainting vids. There's some cool ones out there.



I watch it for mostly tutorials with music and stuff.  A bunch of cool stuff there, too.


----------



## wildbilltx (Feb 5, 2009)

If you have a furry related video, put it on Timduru's fursuit archive. Or use Photobucket.


----------



## dragonfire89 (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't know what I really think, there is pretty much no other option to get that sort of stuff. So I imagine that everyone who used to look at anime/music on the site will just start straight up pirating it (I'm not buying every show/album I'm interested, I'd go broke in a day.


----------



## iller (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't know how the eff I'm supposed to answer that poll at the top...

As for Youtube... Gonna miss the AMV's (well, the 1% of them that aren't all Naruto/DBZ garbage, ...jeezus christ) since that's actually something you can't just buy at stores.

But the rest of it... anyone could see this coming a mile away and I'm glad Google/YTube is protecting their own asses more rigorously for a change.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 6, 2009)

dragonfire89 said:


> I don't know what I really think, there is pretty much no other option to get that sort of stuff. So I imagine that everyone who used to look at anime/music on the site will just start straight up pirating it (I'm not buying every show/album I'm interested, I'd go broke in a day.



Where have you been? They've BEEN pirating the stuff. They've been pirating music in China, etc, youtube didn't need it. Anyone remember Son May?

That's been a problem for a long time. Anime Village used to sell anime for cheap but then the Japanese were complaining anime was cheaper OVERSEAS than their own country, so they went down the hole.

Youtube didn't make "anime/music" legal when other users have been uploading it, 9 times out of 10 the user had pirated it, and uploaded it on youtube.


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 8, 2009)

Roland said:


> Nice excuse.
> 
> Me? I'm just far too cheap.
> 
> And YouTube pulling videos is stopping something; stopping them from getting pile-driven into the mother-fucking ground.  I'd like to see you "fight" copyrights by hosting a site solely for the purpose of copyrighted music and then find out what happens when you refuse to take down your content.



Ok I am going to admit this once that your right about "fighting copyrights". But it feels nice to express some anger and point fingers and hope general public gets what they want. I guess democracy is dying.


----------

